
Microsoft software engineer – stuck in old salary - noname80
Hello, I&#x27;m a L64 software engineer in Microsoft (Redmond), with a tenure of about 10 years in Microsoft (windows org). Below is my compensation:
Base: 160K
Stocks: 22K
Bonus: 20K<p>Questions:
I know that my salary is on the lower side as compared to my friends in my level. But, I like the work life balance I can get in Microsoft, therefore hoping that I can spend more of my career here..<p>What are the strategies to increase my pay in Microsoft? Some ideas in my mind are:
1) Go find a job in a different tech company around Seattle. Come back to Microsoft after a year, to get a better compensation package. Does this actually work? Will the Microsoft recruiters tie me down to my old salary?
2) Slog it hard in Microsoft to get a promotion and thereby get a better pay, but my old salary saddles me with a lower salary range even in the next level.
3) I&#x27;ve spoken to the manager, but they suggest that there is no way that they can adjust the salary, unless a promotion.
======
Leustad
Don't know anything about MS but I did exactly what you said on your 1st
option and it worked for me.

